# 1965 GTO Horn Doesn't work.



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

My 65 GTO's horn doesn't work and so I can't get it inspected and so can't drive it. I would like to try to fix it myself though. I've got a manual and I think since the horn button doesn't seem to have much if any spring action when I depress it that there may be a problem there. It's like it's bottomed out all the time. I was going to remove the horn cap/button but was thinking I could just pull it off barehanded. That didn't work and since I don't want to break anything should I use a screwdriver and try to pry it off? Thinking the spring and/or contact under the horn cap is bad and I'd run power off the battery to it to see if it works. Paul. :banghead:


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Before tearing apart the horn button, I'd run a wire directly from the battery to the horn and see if it works. The fix might be as easy re-establishing a good ground connection. If you use a direct wire from the positive terminal to the horn and it doesn't work, the problem is likely lack of ground or a defective horn unit.

If that's the only thing keeping off the road, and the horn cap is really the problem, maybe you could just install a separate push button type switch under the dash, attached with Velcro to get past the inspection hurdle.

Just a couple of ideas. Good luck.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

When my '67 horn stopped, I checked the relay below the windshield washer pump. I remember (1995) getting a small wooden nail file and cutting the end to a point. I pushed it down into the relay to scour the leads. Horn started working.


----------

